# Free To Use Fursona Bases



## Godzilla (Apr 6, 2019)

I will be putting all my free to use fursona bases in this thread for anyone to use!
All I ask is for you to tag/credit me and possibly follow my twitter@ Asthmatic Cain (@GodzillaCain) on Twitter
Respond back with species you want!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 6, 2019)

That's a nice base!
Even without any colours it looks adorable. 

Also...


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 6, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> That's a nice base!
> Even without any colours it looks adorable.
> 
> Also...



I open my jacket and what do you see? Dummy Thick Bases, all for Free!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 6, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> I open my jacket and what do you see? Dummy Thick Bases, all for Free!


*Dummy T H I C C Bases

Not that I'm complaining of course~
It's two for the price of one. A good art base made by a good boy, and a thicc base.


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 6, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> *Dummy T H I C C Bases
> 
> Not that I'm complaining of course~
> It's two for the price of one. A good art base made by a good boy, and a thicc base.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 6, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> View attachment 58956


Good boys get pets.


----------



## Furrycatboi2282 (Nov 9, 2019)

Here’s one I made (background on the app I used preset to blue and is unchangable unless you can after I send)

sorry the background overlaps character a little and is missing in some spots my phone glitched


----------



## Ghostbird (Nov 10, 2019)

Cute bird!


----------

